# Burnout Paradise Problem



## Jasper (17. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe manchmal ein heftiges Problem mit Burnout Paradise. Wenn ich das Spiel starte hängt es sich erst auf und wenn ich dann zurück in Windows bin stellt sich mein Billdschirm auf 800x600 und alle Fraben sind extrem Lila verstärkt!
Dann starte ich neu und das PC läuft wieder... ans Spiel trau ich mich erst mal nicht mehr ran.
Kennt ihr das, könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Speedi (17. Februar 2009)

es gibt bereits einen Sammelthread hier im Unterforum, dafür ist es da, damit dort Probleme geschildert werden können, und man nicht ständig ein neues Topic eröffnen muss! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Darkness08 (17. Februar 2009)

starte mal andre spiele das hört sich nach einem Graka defekt an mit diesen ganzen Farben und so


----------



## Jasper (17. Februar 2009)

@Kepi007: Kann ich jetzt hier noch antworten oder soll ich das ins Samelthema verschiben?

Dieses Problem hatte ich bis jetzt nut bei Burnout.


----------



## Speedi (18. Februar 2009)

Du kannst auch hier noch antworten, aber beim nächsten Mal solltest du es dann anders machen, also erst schauen, ob es ein Sammelthread zum Spiel/Thema gibt!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------

